# One day almost recovered , new day worse than ever



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey!
I woke up an hour ago and this is no doubt the worst dr/dp i ever experinced. A week ago it felt like i was almost recovered, didn't think of dp at all.
And every month is like this for me, somedays i feel close to recovery and someday is really bad.

i thinking of starting with procaz that i got prescribed a month ago but was to afraid to start then..

anyone feel like this? or have any experience with procaz?

We will get better i promise!


----------



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

i add a little more.

i exercise 3 times a week
Im eating healthy
I have the best girlfriend
my family is great

i do everthing to recover.

But i can't stop thinking about this.
my thoughts are no doubt the worst.


----------



## Rightfoot (Sep 4, 2011)

iwillgetbetter2 said:


> Hey!
> I woke up an hour ago and this is no doubt the worst dr/dp i ever experinced. A week ago it felt like i was almost recovered, didn't think of dp at all.
> And every month is like this for me, somedays i feel close to recovery and someday is really bad.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I feel like I'm back in the worst of it again. But I just think about how good I have felt before and realize that I'm going to feel like that again. The trick is to disregard the negative thoughts, and rationalize your emotions. Worrying about it instantly makes it 10x worse.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

Its very much a case of two steps forward and one step back when trying to overcome this. I've had a bad few days whereas last week I felt fine, its very frustrating that I can go from one extreme to the other in such a short space of time.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Its very much a case of two steps forward and one step back when trying to overcome this. I've had a bad few days whereas last week I felt fine, its very frustrating that I can go from one extreme to the other in such a short space of time.


^ This is how recovery goes


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Personally, I would stay off the prozac. There are several folks on here that got dp'd because of prozac or other benzo withdrawal. I'm having success with boosting serotonin by taking 5HTP at night. I also take L-Tyrosine during the morning for dopamine (I think you have to counterbalance dopamine and serotonin, else you deplete the other by boosting one). Fish oil, alpha-gpc, dmae, and phosphatidylserine also. Pretty much everything outlined in Tommygunz supplement stack has worked. I want to add the Rhodiola...

Also, magnesium is very beneficial in calming the body and mind. Take at night

Best of luck

Oh yeah, almost forgot, melatonin at nite has really worked for me


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

be aware that recovery doesnt happen then it's done, it's not a straight line, it'll go up and down and here and there and back again


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah like I said in another thread, it can be more helpful to look at the long-term picture, because yeah, I have setbacks every so often, but overall think I'm better than a year ago, so that's just how it is.


----------

